# Brooklands 2004 CD - Superb!



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi folks, just wanted to say I just joined up the TTOC and received the starter pack which included the Brooklands 2004 CD and spent yesterday afternoon browsing thru all the pics and video clips and it looked like an absoluttely superb event. 

Looking forward to another similar event in '05 and you can count me in!


----------

